# Ranger Wife Exemplifies The Creed



## Centermass (Nov 19, 2010)

RyAnne Noss, wife of SFC Scot Noss,  3/75

Sgt. 1st Class Scot Noss, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was on his eighth deployment during February 2007 in support of the war on terror when the MH-47E Chinook Helicopter he was riding in crashed during combat operations in southeastern Afghanistan. Noss suffered a massive head injury that left him minimally conscious and has required continued hospitalization as well as intensive physical and cognitive therapy, first at National Naval Medical Center, Bethesda, Md., and then at the James Haley Veterans Hospital, Tampa, Fla.

RyAnne spent the next three years living at the Tampa Fisher House so she could be with Scot; in transition, without a permanent place to call their own.

During a Veterans Day Ceremony this year, now they do and deservedly so. Fisher House, Homes For Our Troops and several other very worthy organizations, helped make it possible.






 USASOC News Link


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think this Ranger was one of the passengers on the aircraft from my unit that crashed in Afghanistan- a lot of people got messed up and the two pilots (Dan McCants and John Quinlin) were killed.  Dan and John were the first people I actually knew that died in the war- Dan was in my Green Platoon class.

I'm glad to hear this good-news story.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 20, 2010)

HOOAH!

RLTW! (RyAnne Leads the Way)


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 20, 2010)

Dedication and unconditional love...


----------



## 275ANGER! (Nov 22, 2010)

*RANGER WIFE CREED:*
*R*ecognizing that I accept the life of a Ranger's Wife, fully knowing the hardships ahead of me, I will always strive to uphold the honor, the loyalty, and the trust of my husband, the Ranger!

*A*cknowledging that a Ranger Wife is a more elite wife who stands behind her Ranger, wherever he may be, I accept the fact that as a Ranger Wife, my husband expects me to encourage and stand behind him always! 

*N*ever shall I fail my Ranger. I will always keep myself strong, brave, and faithful. I will shoulder more than my share of the responsibility, whatever it may be, one hundred percent and then some! 

*G*allantly will I show the world that I am a specially selected woman. My courtesy to my husband, neatness of appearance, and care of our family shall set the example for future wives to follow! 

*E*nergetically will I meet the demands of my Ranger. I shall stand by my man in peacetime and in war, knowing HE IS THE SUPERIOR SOLDIER. Never will I leave my Ranger for another, and under NO circumstances will I embarrass him! 

*R*eadily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to let my Ranger go, knowing he may never return to me– his Ranger Wife!! 

*W*illingly will I let him go, not knowing where or for how long he will be gone, always hoping, praying and believing for his safe return and the safe return of his comrades! 

*I*ntensely will I wait for his return, anticipating the gallantry and honor– my Ranger, a hero, standing beside with pride and passion! 

*F*orgoing all others needs except for those of my Ranger, knowing one day he will forgo all others for me– his Wife! 

*E*nthusiastically will I carry on my daily routine, even when he's away, never forgetting he left behind his strength, his honor, his heart, his Ranger Wife!


----------

